# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Nga puthjet, për puthjet, prej puthjeve: Eros i Marrë

## Elna Durrësi

Përshëndetje forumi.

Meqë jemi një javë pranë 14 shkurtit, Ditës së Dashuruarve dhe Dashurisë mblodha ca nga vargjet e mia hedhur andej këndej, në forum apo Word dhe ja po i postoj tani duke ju uruar të gjithëve 


GEZUAR SHEN VALENTININ.




Puthjet.

Kur të jemi ndër krahë qafuar 
Ndarë gazin tënd , gazin tim
Çmalluese do të jenë puthjet
Për mallin tënd , për mallin tim

Kur të jemi ndër epshe dashuruar
Drithuar unë , drithëruar ti
Mbretëri e papushtueshme puthjet 
Për shpirtin tënd , për shpirtin tim.

Kur të jemi në të shkuar. 
Në të përshëndetur unë edhe ti.
Mallëngjyese të fuqishmet puthje
Për kthimin tend , për kthimin tim.





Nga puthjet

Më djegin të butat buzë
Nga puthjet e tua , plot endje
Me japin një ndienjë të këndshme
Që çuditërisht, nuk është dhëmbje


Dhe sa herë që flas apo qesh
Djegësi e tyre , më kujton ty
Përjetimet e ethshme dashurore
Dhuruar unë , dhuruar ti.


..


Ti

Cliroje shpirtin nga çdo gjë
Lëre trupin të zhdërvjellohet
Fishekzjarret le të shpërthejnë
Marshi i triumfit le të dëgjohet

Dhe mos ngurro të më thuash të dua
Me fjalë apo dhe me trupin tënd
Puthmë i dashur , puthmë mua
Puthmë deri sa të mbes pa mënd.


..


Mes trëndafilëve të shtratit tim

Në shtratin tim me shumë kujdes 
Trëndafila të kuq ngado janë hedhur
Por trëndafili me i bukur , do të jem unë
Kur në këtë shtrat të jem e zhveshur

Dhe dalëngadalë, unë ty do të ftoja 
Të kundërmoje aromën e trupit tim
Petalet e mia ngadalë ti ti zbuloje
Me puthjet të shumta, pa mbarim.

Dhe pasi puthjet të më kishin mbuluar
Petalet e mia do kërkoja në trupin tënd
Do ti mblidhja me buzët e mia në heshtje
Me puthje që të ta digjnin gjithë trupin tënd.

Pasi të ishim dehur nga ndjenjë e shtratit 
Çërçafët mbi trupat tanë do ti ngrija
Do strukesha diku në gjoksin tënd
Dhe mes krahëve të tu, me endje do flija.


..


Ah , pagjumësia më ka pushtuar
Rishtas mendimet më sjellin tek ty
Bashkangjitet mallit, dëshirë e zjarrtë 
Eh, këto çaste ti jetonim, ti jetonim
Rrëmbyeshëm unë dhe ti

Çndrydhosje e ndjenjave të na zaptonte
Eve, Adam le të ringjallnim përsëri
Të shkruanim vargje me buzët tona 
Në trupin tënd, në trupin tim.

Qetësi e natës plotësisht të largohej 
Mes fjalesh , ndjenjash , epshesh përzier 
Kënaqësi e shpirtrave të triumfonte
Plot rënkime ,klithma, ekstaze, mrekullie. 

Nata mbulojën të na e hidhte të bardhë 
Për të mbuluar trupa dehur kënaqësi
Të pafuqishëm të flinim pranë e pranë 
Pranë trupit tënd , pranë trupit tim.

Elna Durrësi.

----------


## korçar

Të shkruanim vargje me buzët tona 
Në trupin tënd, në trupin tim.

Mos ma merr per keq po me keto vargjet (do perdor nje fjale vulgare!) na ndeze fare. Kjo eshte gje e mire qe thua ti, po kur ke cte besh, dhe me ke te besh...

Urime, urime!

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> _Postuar më parë nga korçar_ 
> *Të shkruanim vargje me buzët tona 
> Në trupin tënd, në trupin tim.
> 
> Mos ma merr per keq po me keto vargjet (do perdor nje fjale vulgare!) na ndeze fare. Kjo eshte gje e mire qe thua ti, po kur ke cte besh, dhe me ke te besh...
> 
> Urime, urime!*


 korçar.


Për ndezjet s'e kam fajin unë apo vargjet por 14 shkurti se ai më shtyu dhe mua ti postoja vargjet  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje: .

Të përshëndes Elna.

----------


## heret a vone

Nje mrekulli poezite e tua Elna!!!
Nje vale e ngrohte te kalon ne trup kur lexon keto poezi.... 
Thnxx qe te pakten na ngroh shpirtrat  e akullnajosur .

Te pershendes duke te uruar Gezuar San Valentinin!
E kalofsh mes puthjesh 

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Flm për përshëndetjen dhe Gëzuar edhe ti San Valentinin.

Me respekt Elna.

----------


## Brari

Elna  i ke qare kto poezi !


Eshte  kenaqsi ti lexosh  poezite e tua.

Urime !

Gezuar Shen Valentinin  te gjithve..!

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Faleminderit Brari.

----------


## CIBOX

Elna.

Qe je e talentuar, kete gje na i ke bere te qarte me kohe, por me keto poezite e tua po me ben qe te bej "be e rrufe" se kur keni lindur Ju, Zoti ke qene me lejen e zakoneshme.

Te uroj nga zemra gezuar San Valentinin mes puthjeve.

Eh sa do donte Cajupi apo Khajami tu kishte prane !

FENWICK.

----------


## hiedi

Elna moj durresakja ime je shume e dashur
je shume romantike

te lumte
bravo

----------


## hope31

Te lumte  Elna!Shume te bukura poezite.

Gezuar 14 shkurtin.

sinqerisht
 hope31

----------


## superdreq

HI, Elna
Te gjitha fjalet e juaja jane me vend , me duket sikur shkruani per  historin time, lol.
Me pelqejn shum poezit e  juaja ju lumt dhe  sukses me tej.
Presim shum  keso shkrimesh nga ju ne te ardhshmen.
Ju pershendes, nga Superdreq!!!

----------


## Elna Durrësi

FENWICK, Hope31, Hiedi,  Superdreq 

FLM për urimet tuaja . Edhe ju GEZUAR SAN VALENTINON.


Me respekt për ju Elna.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> _Postuar më parë nga FENWICK_ 
> *Elna.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh sa do donte Cajupi apo Khajami tu kishte prane !
> 
> FENWICK.*



Omar Khajamit i qofsha falë
Tek puthte çupa e kthente kupa
E njohti me vakt botën rrumpallë
Ndaj jetoi nga vera e nga puthja.

----------


## Loti i shpirtit

........dhe, gezuar festen!

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Flm Lot i Shpirtit 

Edhe ti GEZUAR.

----------


## shigjeta

Elna urime per poezit, me pelqyen shume. Jane nje pershendetje mjaft e bukur per festen e Shen Valentinit. 
Gezuar te gjitheve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Flm për përgëzimin Shigjeta.
Gëzuar.

Elna.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Shtrëngomë mes krahësh, i dashur, shtrëngomë
Tregomë çndjenjë , çforcë ka dashuria
Puthmë fuqishëm, shpirt , qerpikë e lotë
Mallomë , mallomë pafundësisht nga dashuria

Dashuromë i dashur, thellësisht dashuromë 
Me mall e zjarr siç dashuron vetë dashuria
Mrekullomë i dashur si zanat thonë
Dhuromë, dhuromë çaste nga lumturia.

Elna Durrësi.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Më falni puthje për zgjimin tim 
as vetë nuk di ç'më shtyu t'ju zgjoja
ndoshta ndoshta malli i rileximit 
ndoshta dëshira t'ju shijoja. 

E di që inate ju nuk mbani 
kot nuk jeni butësi e dashurisë
Ndaj dhe zgjimin do ma falni
Krisjen e momentit të mallëngjisë.

Elna Durrësi.

----------


## tironce85al

Elna Durresi je e mrekullueshme ne menyren tende te te shkruarit. te pershendes shume. ndjeva nje kenaqesi shume te madhe kur i lexova keto poezi. kisha jashte mase kohe qe nuk lexoja poezi per gjera te bukura kisha lexu kohet e fundit vetem per dhimbjen. me sollen nje kenaqesi pa limit keto poezi. flm qe i solle ne forum e nderuar Elna Durresi. te uroj tere te mirat. Me shume respekt sweetie  :buzeqeshje: 

p.s. puthe dhe cunin per mua se nuk kam pa femije me te mire deri sot.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

